# Fall has Officially



## grandpawrichard (Oct 4, 2012)

arrived in the Pacific Northwest!










































and now my Favorite:






Dick


----------



## Jranger (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice! How do you get those colors to pop like that? My camera never captures what I see through my Costa's...


----------



## grandpawrichard (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you my friend! 

I was mainly shooting in Manual mode using the following settings:

ISO 100

F/22

shutter speed varied due to the direction I was shooting, but mainly set at 1/60th. of a second. 

I set the Auto White Balance to Sunny 

and then I just let her rip.   

When I got home to do the editing I just slightly adjusted the exposure, used a tiny bit of fill light settings, Adjusted the contrast a tiny bit and then adjusted the Clarity and Saturation a tiny bit. (I use Adobe Lightroom 3.6 for photo editing.)

Mainly, my camera and lenses work amazingly well together and the photos right out of the camera POP, so editing just takes a few moments to do. I don't have to do Major adjustments to any of my photos. The Camera and lenses do all the work.

Dick


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Oct 4, 2012)

very beautiful!


----------



## quinn (Oct 5, 2012)

Sweet!Nice shootin Dick!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 5, 2012)

Love them fall colors!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 5, 2012)

Love fall colors.  Fine captures.

Hoss


----------



## grandpawrichard (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone!  It's always a pleasure to share photos. 

Dick


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 5, 2012)

Pretty Leaves !!   Love the colors...


----------



## mlbfish (Oct 5, 2012)

Beautiful colors


----------



## cornpile (Oct 9, 2012)

It sure has and what beautiful colors.Nice work


----------



## gstanfield (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice colors! We skipped fall here in WY and went straight to winter. It's snowing again today for the 4th time in two weeks!


----------

